# Hello from hong kong



## xdragonqueenx (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey! I'm new here. I'm an Aussie living in HK and was wondering if anyone wanted to practice wing chun with me between classes?


----------



## seasoned (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 24, 2014)

xdragonqueenx said:


> Hey! I'm new here. I'm an Aussie living in HK and was wondering if anyone wanted to practice wing chun with me between classes?



How ya going mate.
Don't think there's many people from Honkers on these forums actually , it's mostly Americans.
What lineage you in ?
Must be somebody over there  you can find to train with , your pretty much at the Mecca of Wing Chun , maybe go to the parks and you might see some people practicing.
I feel your pain though , try living in Japan where they think Wing Chun is some food that Chinese people eat.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 25, 2014)

xdragonqueenx said:


> Hey! I'm new here. I'm an Aussie living in HK and was wondering if anyone wanted to practice wing chun with me between classes?



You could probably cruise on over to the pad of a gentleman named Yip Ching. He lives in the same place that his dad did...an upstanding gentleman named Yip Man.  Actually I'm not sure he lives in Hong Kong presently; I know he used to.


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> You could probably cruise on over to the pad of a gentleman named Yip Ching. He lives in the same place that his dad did...an upstanding gentleman named Yip Man.  Actually I'm not sure he lives in Hong Kong presently; I know he used to.



There are a lot of Ip Man based Wing Chun schools in Hong Kong and I believe both Ip Chun and Ip Ching are there.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 25, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> There are a lot of Ip Man based Wing Chun schools in Hong Kong and I believe both Ip Chun and Ip Ching are there.



I'm sure there are, but I mention Yip Ching because that is MY particular lineage. It isn't to say no one else is good, but I cannot recommend a wing chun lineage I don't practice. 

I take that back: I COULD recommend anything...but when people ask "why do you recommend that particular lineage," I'd like to recommend the one I am experienced with so I can answer that question with a good solid reason.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I'm sure there are, but I mention Yip Ching because that is MY particular lineage. It isn't to say no one else is good, but I cannot recommend a wing chun lineage I don't practice.
> 
> I take that back: I COULD recommend anything...but when people ask "why do you recommend that particular lineage," I'd like to recommend the one I am experienced with so I can answer that question with a good solid reason.



I was in Wing Chun only briefly and I had two different teachers. But the first one was a student of Ip Ching so if I had stayed there it would be my lineage as well :asian:


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 25, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I was in Wing Chun only briefly and I had two different teachers. But the first one was a student of Ip Ching so if I had stayed there it would be my lineage as well :asian:



I have seen discussions you had with others on various wing chun threads. I think you attended my school: Cichon's Wing Chun in Albany NY.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I have seen discussions you had with others on various wing chun threads. I think you attended my school: Cichon's Wing Chun in Albany NY.




Yup, a couple of times over the years but never more than Sil Lum Tao

How is Russell Cichon doing? The last time I saw him he was injured and looking at surgery


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 25, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yup, a couple of times over the years but never more than Sil Lum Tao
> 
> How is Russell Cichon doing? The last time I saw him he was injured and looking at surgery



He's doing all right...still has some issues going on with his knee. I go once a week, every now and then. School is much different than it was when I started in 1995. Right now there are a lot of people learning chum kiu and chi sao. However, it isn't free-for-all chi sao. He runs us through a chain of techniques so that we can refine them more. He's pushing us to pursue a higher level of skill, which I like. While it is fun to charge full-blast into improvised chi sao, it'd put you in a position where you could get your butt handed to you by another wing chun practitioner.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> He's doing all right...still has some issues going on with his knee. I go once a week, every now and then. School is much different than it was when I started in 1995. Right now there are a lot of people learning chum kiu and chi sao. However, it isn't free-for-all chi sao. He runs us through a chain of techniques so that we can refine them more. He's pushing us to pursue a higher level of skill, which I like. While it is fun to charge full-blast into improvised chi sao, it'd put you in a position where you could get your butt handed to you by another wing chun practitioner.



I see he is doing Saratoga again, I'm not sure I would after last time if I were him.

But I am glad to hear he is doing better than he was the last time I saw him.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 25, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I see he is doing Saratoga again, I'm not sure I would after last time if I were him.
> 
> But I am glad to hear he is doing better than he was the last time I saw him.



"Doing Saratoga?" I'm not sure what that is in reference to.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 25, 2014)

PS: To the OP, sorry about hijacking your thread!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys save rude for another thread, give a greeting and move on.


----------



## Takai (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to MT. I am sure that you should be able to at least find 1 person to train with in Hong Kong.



mook jong man said:


> I feel your pain though , try living in Japan where they think Wing Chun is some food that Chinese people eat.



My Sifu felt the same way when he was stationed there for a few years.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk we are glad to have you here!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------

